# W} space wolves and blood angels H} Chaos



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

After a lot of consideration I am returning to my beloved hobby after many months away from it. My plan is start completely from scratch with new armies and I believe I have decided but will think really really hard about it just incase I start to lose focus (the reason I gave up for a little while I got frustrated with myself). There is an option of two marines chapters but I need I think about doing both or doing one and something completely different. I have been following the latest campaign including stormclaw and deathstorm.

This is where you come in I am after the space wolves from Stormclaw and the blood angels from deathstorm (when it's released) I am willing to trade my chaos space marines army for these I would say between 2000-3000 points worth for if say about 1000-1500 points worth of models for both sets.

Uk only please and only interested in trading. Thank you for looking.

Gothic


----------

